# Birthday Haul Part III [McQueen and Antiquitease]



## jilliandanica (Oct 14, 2007)

Went to the Antiquitease event at South Coast Plaza's MAC Pro store tonight for my birthday haul courtesy of my lovely bf hehe.

It was super crowded but we got all the help and refreshments we needed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










McQueen:
New Vegas MSF
All 3 shadows
All 3 paint pots
Masque l/s
White Magic l/g
**I may go back for the kohl powers but not sure because I'm not completely in love with the colors.






Antiquitease:
Mi' Lady MES [The red is GORGEOUS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]
Queen's Sin l/s
Trifle l/g
Royal Assets Metallic Eyes palette [pre-order]

The brush sets are super pretty but I think I'd rather buy full-size versions of the brushes. I may end up getting the face set though just because I like the gold tweed clutch hehe.

Oh and White Magic and Trifle pretty much look the same. Truth of the matter is that I only intended on picking up Trifle because the MA said it has better color payoff, but I forgot to take White Magic off my list. The MA pulled it and my bf paid, I didn't realize until I got home that I forgot to take it off. One's going back and I think it's going to be White Magic.

Anyway...time to play with my goodies =)

Oh and I lloooveee my bf for my new goodies and for coming to the super crowded MAC event with me, he's a trooper


----------



## Weasel (Oct 15, 2007)

pretty pretty pretty!
mi lady looks awesome but i dont want it cause when am i ever gonna wear red eyeshadow? i don't think i'd wear it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 shame cause it's gorgeous!
how is trifle l/g? it looks pretty!


----------



## frocher (Oct 15, 2007)

Great haul, it really is a happy birthday!  I am glad you had a great time at the event.


----------



## Mandypaul (Oct 15, 2007)

great haul and Happy Birthday


----------



## nunu (Oct 15, 2007)

wow nice stuff!!
whats your tone for foundation? im nc43, and i want to know if that red lipstcik and the msf would work for me.
thanks!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 15, 2007)

And what a birthday it must have been :-D 3 hauls is awesome!


----------



## Nicolah (Oct 15, 2007)

wow i'm jealous! happy birthday!


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Weasel* 

 
_pretty pretty pretty!
mi lady looks awesome but i dont want it cause when am i ever gonna wear red eyeshadow? i don't think i'd wear it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 shame cause it's gorgeous!
how is trifle l/g? it looks pretty!_

 
The red shadow is absolutely gorgeous! I tried it over crimsonaire ss and it made the red pop. I then put the purple shade in my crease and added a little Firespot. Really pretty for a sunset look. I'm still going to play around with it to figure out what else I can do with it. It was too gorgeous to pass up! The MA at the event also suggested using the red on my cheeks.

As for Trifle, it's very pretty. In the tube it is very similar to McQueen's White Magic but on it's different. Trifle is a white-pink with pink pearl so it's more opaque that White Magic. White Magic applies almost clear with white/silver pearl so it gives my lips a sheery shimmery gloss. I'm actually liking Trifle a lot better so White Magic may be going back...HTH!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_wow nice stuff!!
whats your tone for foundation? im nc43, and i want to know if that red lipstcik and the msf would work for me.
thanks!_

 
I don't wear MAC foundation but I would guess I'm an NC40-42ish. I absolutely LOVE Queen's Sin. When I got home and put it on I was literally like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha. I layered Boundless 3D Glass over it and I loved it even more. It's a great holiday red. I will post swatches later today. The MSF is gorgeous...it gives me a nice glow. I have shimpagne and that usually makes look shiny/dewy but New Vegas definitely gives me a nicely lit glow. Try it...it'll look great on your cheek bones! HTH!


----------



## aalore (Oct 15, 2007)

wow! nice haul!


----------



## nunu (Oct 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_I don't wear MAC foundation but I would guess I'm an NC40-42ish. I absolutely LOVE Queen's Sin. When I got home and put it on I was literally like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha. I layered Boundless 3D Glass over it and I loved it even more. It's a great holiday red. I will post swatches later today. The MSF is gorgeous...it gives me a nice glow. I have shimpagne and that usually makes look shiny/dewy but New Vegas definitely gives me a nicely lit glow. Try it...it'll look great on your cheek bones! HTH!_

 
thank you!


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 15, 2007)

Have fun with your haulage!!! Happy Birthday!!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Oct 15, 2007)

oooh, beautiful! that picture has officially talked me into getting queen's sin


----------



## ColourDuJour (Oct 16, 2007)

oo South Coast? as in the one in the OC? i didn't know they had a pro store! now i know where i'm going this weeeekenddd. woo!


----------



## noangel (Oct 16, 2007)

nice haul!
the south coast plaza store is closest to where i am too (irvine)
i plan to make my virgin MAC visit in USA there
any reccomendations on who to look for and what to aim for? 
Thanks!


----------



## makeupgal (Oct 16, 2007)

Oooooo I love SouthCoast Plaza.  I visited California a my ex took me there and I thought I'd died and gone to Mall Heaven.  Nice haul!  All the colors are really pretty.


----------



## Miss_M (Oct 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday and enjoy your haul !!


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ColourDuJour* 

 
_oo South Coast? as in the one in the OC? i didn't know they had a pro store! now i know where i'm going this weeeekenddd. woo!_

 
Yup, South Coast Plaza in Costa Mesa. If you park near Saks, it's on the first floor across from Shu Uemura! Have fun!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noangel* 

 
_nice haul!
the south coast plaza store is closest to where i am too (irvine)
i plan to make my virgin MAC visit in USA there
any reccomendations on who to look for and what to aim for? 
Thanks!_

 
I live in Irvine too =)
All the MA's there are great but I love Cynthia and Rainy (sp?) but my favorite is Oscar (I think that's his name, I suck at names but he knows me by face haha). As for what to aim for...just go with it and be open-minded to what they suggest. HTH!


----------



## melliquor (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice haul.  I want the red e/s and lippie.  They look hot.


----------



## noangel (Oct 16, 2007)

thanks for your recommendations!
hope to make the most of my visit cos i'm only at UCI for a quarter and will go back to my home country in Jan and there're no pro stores there!


----------



## n_c (Oct 16, 2007)

Awesome haul...enjoy the goodies!


----------



## PBunnieP (Oct 16, 2007)

oh you lucky lucky girl! 3 hauls in a row 

What do you think of the Trifle lg compared to the White Magic lg? From the pics they look pretty similar. Seems that Trifle is .... milkier?


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PBunnieP* 

 
_oh you lucky lucky girl! 3 hauls in a row 

What do you think of the Trifle lg compared to the White Magic lg? From the pics they look pretty similar. Seems that Trifle is .... milkier?_

 
In the tubes they look the same, but on they're pretty different. White Magic applies almost clear but you see the white pearl in it. Trifle is truly a white pink with pink pearl, it's more opaque. I like it a lot better than White Magic so I'm thinking of returning it but WM is LE so the collector in me is screaming keep it haha. Hope that helps.


----------



## antares (Oct 17, 2007)

oh my goodness, that lipstick looks absolutely amazing!


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *antares* 

 
_oh my goodness, that lipstick looks absolutely amazing!_

 
Queen's Sin is gorgeous! 

Masque from McQueen on the other hand is not that appealing to me. The color is really similar to blankety but masque applies really dry/thick whereas blankety applies sooo smooth.


----------



## lethaldesign (Oct 18, 2007)

Yay! Greatttt haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I picked up my McQueen stuff last week, but I'm going to the Antiquitease event tomorrow &I can't wait, there are some very pretty items I'm looking forward to checking out in person!


----------

